# Police transfer



## PLOD29 (Mar 4, 2008)

Are there any ex british officers serving out there with advice on transferring to the Canadian police.
I've got about 3 1/2 yrs in & was wondering about their pay/conditions, quality of life etc.
Do all their forces take transfers?
Does length of service help at all?
What are the entrance requirements/training like?
Can you transfer your pension?

Cheers


----------



## italianjob24 (Mar 16, 2008)

I am in a similar position to you having been in the met for 3 1/2 yrs. I have sent off my app to edmonton after researching on the internet and am currently waiting for it to be processed. From what i gathered it looks as if you can only apply for two police forces which are from Alberta. These are Calgary and Edmonton. For the others you either have to be a canadian citizen or permanent resident. As far as i understand you will recieve the equivilent in pay i.e if you were there tomorrow you will get the same pay as someone had been in for three years. I've read through the other forums of this site, Edmonton seems to have a harder fitness test but not impossible where Calgary seems to be slightly easier. On this forum you will find loads more people who have actually completed the process and would be able to give you better advice. Good luck with whatever you decide mate.

Cheers


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

My grand-daughter is in the Halton/peel precinct , her pay, conditions and life style are excellent , she is very happy in her job , check it out .


----------

